# The OTHER fish forums....



## Pac-Man

i just am curious how many of you guys are registered and regualrly post at different forums than this one...im not registered at any other fish forum besides this one, but I occassionly scan through other forums...namely aquaria central. just wondering though....


----------



## Shaggy

There's others? I thought fishforums.com was the only true forum..


----------



## Pac-Man

it is... lol. thats why im not registered to any other one.


----------



## Shaggy

Nope not me.


----------



## Osiris

i am most active on this one, other then my local forum...


----------



## Gunnie

FishGeeks is my home base, but I'm a forums junkie, and this one is also on my daily list!


----------



## fish_doc

Mine, Aquariumfishguy's, and a unnamed one with a few authors of aquarium books.


----------



## mlefev

I've visited others, but the people don't seem nearly as nice or helpful as the ones on here, so I stick to this forum about 99.5% of the time.


----------



## Shaggy

Gunnie said:


> FishGeeks is my home base, but I'm a forums junkie, and this one is also on my daily list!


That site seems so clutered to me. Tuff to see anything.


----------



## Imbrium

This is the only general fish forum I hang out on. I'm a total forum junkie though. Most of the others I post on are betta-specific.
And I post on one non-fish related forum.


----------



## MyraVan

I occasionally read and post to the forums at applesnail.net (obviously about apple snails), and at the "all wet thumb forums" (about planted tanks). 

These forums are much livlier, though!


----------



## Niki2105

This is the only Fish Forum im registered, and i use it daily. I am registered to a few other forums for my other pets, one for hamsters, dogs and chinchillas but i dont go on them much since i got into fish. Not that i dont like my other pets i jsut know everything about them so im trying to learn more about my fish.


----------



## hail_sniper

www.cichlid-forum.com
www.nano-reef.com(sp?)
www.reefcentral.com


----------



## guppyart

I use www.guppies.com I use the actaul forum thats really good sometimes but I like here better you people are so fun


----------



## Damon

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com
http://www.fish-forums.com
http://www.shelldwellers.com
http://www.deepbluebettas.com
a couple more like the Ohio Cichlid Assoc.,Fishjunkies, and The Barr Report.


----------



## fishboy

i post on fishjunkies and am registered to goldfishparadise and dwarfpuffers.com
But more people post here and they do it faster so i seldom post anywhere else


----------



## fishfreaks

were registered over at aquariacentral, and rarely visit. but we visit here daily


----------



## ijedic

applesnail.net, aquabid, and about's freshwater aquarium


----------



## aquariumfishguy

I am a member of AquariaCentral, FishForums, and a few smaller forums which I do not visit nearly as often as I should (my own included). I haven't even posted anything fishy related here for months now! I just have not had time, work is crazy and I am trying to get into a new home... as well, my aquariums have been put on the back burner. I still have many of them, but they aren't nearly as nice as they used to be. My fish are all still doing good though.


----------



## Guest

i have my own forums but no members yet. if anyone's interested in joining (even though you're probably not) please check it out. still in the works though, so it looks like crap. 

www.oddballfish.proboards31.com


----------



## fishfreaks

scuba kid your link takes me to the site, not your forums


----------



## Guest

?
oh ill try again. maybe i have it wrong.
it should be right though...


----------



## Guest

http://oddballfish.proboards31.com/

thats the right address...


----------



## Guest

maybe its cuz the site hasta be upgraded first


----------



## Fishfirst

www.reefcentral.com (I don't really post most of the time, due to a lot of *miss* information on this site and all the newbies who think they are right all the time, too many posts to even start to read through etc... its more for laughs giggles and see who's selling what)
www.reefs.org - some real good info here as well as www.advancedaquarist.com
www.aquariacentral.com - (sometimes)
and all the local forums.


----------



## Osiris

yea reefcentral is freakin huge, umm i enjoy looking at other's nano-reefs on www.nano-reef.com 

though their chat is prolly should be rated 18+ yrs old lol


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Well, I used to be at allthingsknife.net too, it's a new board but it's down now, I think.


----------



## euRasian32

I'm registered here as far as Fish go. I scan a bunch of the above mentioned, one that I scan regularly is AquariumPredators. Lots of stingray and arowana keepers there.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

And aquatic predators, too!


----------

